# And then there were 3...



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

I think I mentioned a little girl cat on here awhile back, a Bengal stray I'd seen running around my street the disappeared in February.

Well, she came running up to me earlier tonight.
She was way too skinny and kind of dirty, so in she came to get cuddles and food.

She's the 17th animal here (only the 4th to get run of the main house though, the rest are 'pocket pets' with their own bedroom)--would anyone here say I have a rescuing problem? In all seriousness.


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

Aww. Cute :]]
Only an animal hater would think that you have problems.
Helping is not a problem
And there's no such thing as overhelping...oh, well only when your mum follows you around making you wear socks and packing your lunch and...well you get the point.
Good luck with your animals.
xx.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

As long as you are able to properly house and care for them all, then rescue all you want. It only becomes a problem when you can't clean, feed, or afford medical treatment for them. (There are people out there who are "over helpers" that collect animals off the streets thinking they are helping them only to have them starve in carriers or live in filth. You see these stories in the news occassionally.) But collectors have a mental problem. I think you just love animals. Different story entirely. 

Oh and pictures please!


----------

